# MY DOG(s) introduce us to your fur-baby, how many, breed, age



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

*Pictures of fur-children
How Many / What Breed
How Old, etc.*


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

My avatar shows my three parti-poodles.....Baylee, on the right is almost 13.....Piper is 10 and Gidget is 7. "The girls!!"


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Edith M wrote:

My fur baby is named Jack. I got him from a rescue center that got him from a puppy mill. They had him for a year and could not find a home for him because he HATES cats.

My beloved Peaches had died of a heart attack three months earlier and I vowed I would not put myself through that heart ache again. She was 15 years old and I had her for 10 of them. She was also a rescue and the sweetest dog ever.....with me and my son. All others need beware of sharp teeth.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a Japanese Chin who was recently poisoned (twice). The first time was the roughest as it took days for him to get the poison out of his system. My DH and I had to force water and food down him with an eye dropper and he got better. The following week DH took him the same way as that is where my dog wanted to go. Then here we go again, this time didn't take long for the poison to go out of his system. He is doing great now. Now he doesn't go that way as we found out who had the poison in their yard and why.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Vuksie said:


> My avatar shows my three parti-poodles.....Baylee, on the right is almost 13.....Piper is 10 and Gidget is 7. "The girls!!"


I do love your "girls". I have the 2 boys, Joey 13 and Blue 15.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

knitcrochetlover said:


> I have a Japanese Chin who was recently poisoned (twice). The first time was the roughest as it took days for him to get the poison out of his system. My DH and I had to force water and food down him with an eye dropper and he got better. The following week DH took him the same way as that is where my dog wanted to go. Then here we go again, this time didn't take long for the poison to go out of his system. He is doing great now. Now he doesn't go that way as we found out who had the poison in their yard and why.


Oh, my goodness...I had a little Jap Chin yrs ago named Hopper and he developed early onset cataracts and went blind; a puppymill over-breeding problem. 
I'm glad your little guy got ok...


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

kittyknit said:


> Oh, my goodness...I had a little Jap Chin yrs ago named Hopper and he developed early onset cataracts and went blind; a puppymill over-breeding problem.
> I'm glad your little guy got ok...


So are we he will be 10 in Jan and love him lots. We consider him our son and was heart breaking to see him suffer so.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

knitcrochetlover said:


> So are we he will be 10 in Jan and love him lots. We consider him our son and was heart breaking to see him suffer so.


Oh, what a little "punkin" he is. Reminds me of our Hopper. When we took him to the vet, me holding him, he would turn and look bkwrds as if to say, "If I don't see him...he doesn't exist...merely a bad dream...bad dream...bad dream." LOL


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

kittyknit said:


> Oh, what a little "punkin" he is. Reminds me of our Hopper. When we took him to the vet, me holding him, he would turn and look bkwrds as if to say, "If I don't see him...he doesn't exist...merely a bad dream...bad dream...bad dream." LOL


Bear was diagnosed with cataracts also. So i have steps that he goes up and down and I can tell he is starting to go blind. If he jumps on the couch he looks sideways as though he can only see out of one eye better than the other. Then he steps back tries to jump steps back more then gets on the couch. I will be lost without him when it comes his time to go. I know cut his hair as he would shiver and shake so bad saying don't leave me here. Plus was told not to let a groomer cut him as he has allergies bad that he leaves scabs. We do what we can for our four legged babies as they bring us so much unconditional love.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

knitcrochetlover said:


> Bear was diagnosed with cataracts also. So i have steps that he goes up and down and I can tell he is starting to go blind. If he jumps on the couch he looks sideways as though he can only see out of one eye better than the other. Then he steps back tries to jump steps back more then gets on the couch. I will be lost without him when it comes his time to go. I know cut his hair as he would shiver and shake so bad saying don't leave me here. Plus was told not to let a groomer cut him as he has allergies bad that he leaves scabs. We do what we can for our four legged babies as they bring us so much unconditional love.


You are so right. It doesn't get any easier to let them go, but I don't want to live w/out a doggie buddy. I also have 2 cats! LOL


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Just got Baylee, my 13 year old, out of the hospital....she wound up with gastrointestinal issues - in the process, found she has kidney failure onset (requiring a another prescription dog food), plus xrays showing a bladder stone. Right now they have her on a boiled chicken and rice diet, along with flagyl as the antibiotic. She is feeling 100% better.......she had colitis, also, when I took her in, so she was one miserable baby.

Piper, the middle one, has a hip/spine issue that is getting progressively worse. She now needs me to pick her up and down two steps from the house out into the yard, which, now that I am retired, I am happy to do...She is otherwise a happy, content little girl -- sweetest thing on the face of the earth...once she's down in the yard, she will walk around with me, around the pool, the entire yard......so she IS mobile, it's just the steps. Xrays showed slipped disks and pinched nerves....she also has arthritis now, so....she requires 24/7 help.

Gidget, the "baby" at 7 years, is a pistol!! Funny, a clown....loves to play, is a people dog....took her to my knitting meet up group Saturday and she was in everybody's lap at one time or another. One lady said she would be a perfect therapy dog, LOL....she loves everyone, and just seems to relish life.

Having lost my husband 2 years ago, my girls have been my family, keeping me company, keeping me focused!!! (I do have family, but they're scattered, etc.....) and no, they don't ignore me, but no one lives with me, so it's just me and "the girls, LOL

Love this part of KP.....it's now a one-stop shop, so to speak.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Vuksie said:


> Just got Baylee, my 13 year old, out of the hospital....she wound up with gastrointestinal issues - in the process, found she has kidney failure onset (requiring a another prescription dog food), plus xrays showing a bladder stone. Right now they have her on a boiled chicken and rice diet, along with flagyl as the antibiotic. She is feeling 100% better.......she had colitis, also, when I took her in, so she was one miserable baby.
> 
> Piper, the middle one, has a hip/spine issue that is getting progressively worse. She now needs me to pick her up and down two steps from the house out into the yard, which, now that I am retired, I am happy to do...She is otherwise a happy, content little girl -- sweetest thing on the face of the earth...once she's down in the yard, she will walk around with me, around the pool, the entire yard......so she IS mobile, it's just the steps. Xrays showed slipped disks and pinched nerves....she also has arthritis now, so....she requires 24/7 help.
> 
> ...


Glad you are enjoying GTTDs site. I think it is very needed. Sorry abt your older babies' afflictions; older ones do have their challenges. My little Blue, the cream/silver one who is blind, is a real trooper. He never lets anything get him down and walks around like he knows where he is going. Never a problem from him. Joey...well, Joey is a little whiney baby...he has to be right by me all the time and whines when he wants something and if you don't see to it, he yaps at your then...his owner died and he ended up at Sunny Meadows shelter and that is how we got him and Blue and Abby my Aussie (avatar). They are a no-kill shelter and great people to deal with. They took Blue to a doggie opthamologist when he started going blind, but nothing could be done. They spare no expense to take care of them...


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Had to laugh....a whiny dog, LOL....named Joey, no less....Well, your boys and your Abby are a very lucky pack, considering what they've been through....and dealing with Blue who is blind makes you a saint~~~ it's not easy at times, I'm sure, but it sounds like they're loved beyond belief.

If I wind up getting another dog at some point in the future, I'll definitely go towards a shelter dog....I have even looked at getting a retired military dog, but I'm sure the demand for them is high, not to mention the requirements necessary. But for now, I am up to the limit in our city for dogs----if I had my way, I'd have 3 more!!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

kittyknit said:


> Glad you are enjoying GTTDs site. I think it is very needed. Sorry abt your older babies' afflictions; older ones do have their challenges. My little Blue, the cream/silver one who is blind, is a real trooper. He never lets anything get him down and walks around like he knows where he is going. Never a problem from him. Joey...well, Joey is a little whiney baby...he has to be right by me all the time and whines when he wants something and if you don't see to it, he yaps at your then...his owner died and he ended up at Sunny Meadows shelter and that is how we got him and Blue and Abby my Aussie (avatar). They are a no-kill shelter and great people to deal with. They took Blue to a doggie opthamologist when he started going blind, but nothing could be done. They spare no expense to take care of them...


I understand. The first dog I had for a long time I had put to sleep due to CHF (congestive heart failure) and tumors. It hit my DH hard. We got Bear to help but the tumors got the best of him. It is good to see that they were well taken care of at the shelter (be nice if they all were no kill). We do what we can for our babies and still they give us so much joy no matter what the affliction is.


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> Pictures of fur-children
> How Many / What Breed
> How Old, etc.


Here is our girl, K.T. Kaylyn, 6 year old wolf/malamute cross. She is a very loving girl with a great sense of humor. Never a dull moment with her.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

shewolf389 said:


> Here is our girl, K.T. Kaylyn, 6 year old wolf/malamute cross. She is a very loving girl with a great sense of humor. Never a dull moment with her.


What a beauty!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

shewolf389 said:


> Here is our girl, K.T. Kaylyn, 6 year old wolf/malamute cross. She is a very loving girl with a great sense of humor. Never a dull moment with her.


She is gorgeous.


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you, both, Kittyknit and Knitchochetlover. I am so sorry the both of you have so many health related issues with your little bundles of fur. It is very forturnate for them that they have excellent moms. K.T. is young yet so who knows what lays ahead for her, so far she has been healthy as a horse, hopefully she will continue on that path. Do either of you have pet insurance to help with the costs of their medical conditions?


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

shewolf389 said:


> Thank you, both, Kittyknit and Knitchochetlover. I am so sorry the both of you have so many health related issues with your little bundles of fur. It is very forturnate for them that they have excellent moms. K.T. is young yet so who knows what lays ahead for her, so far she has been healthy as a horse, hopefully she will continue on that path. Do either of you have pet insurance to help with the costs of their medical conditions?


Unfortunately no. I have tried for years to get insurance but the breeder refused to answer some questions so not able to get help with costs.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

My three pound puppies


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Dowager said:


> My three pound puppies


They look like happy guys and why not? They have a good mommy!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Dowager said:


> My three pound puppies


I want that small one. Look at that pose. Please list names and ages. I love them all, but that bottom one is a heart stealer. Hey, if it is a boy, Dolly is looking for a boyfriend.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> I want that small one. Look at that pose. Please list names and ages. I love them all, but that bottom one is a heart stealer. Hey, if it is a boy, Dolly is looking for a boyfriend.


The big black and whitedog is Hunter. He is part Lab and part pointer, and may be 6 years old. He was found as a stray, and the vet wasn't sure of his age except that he had all his adult teeth. However right after we got him he hit his adolescent growth spurt and gained 40 lbs the first 4 months we had him! he weighs in at around 100 lbs. now.

The smaller blond dog is Libby Lu. She is part chihuahua and part beagle, and is about 4 years old. Again, as a Pound Puppy, her exact age is unknown. She got the chihuahua head and legs and the beagle body, lo sooks like a sausage on legs! *LOL* She weighs about 25-30 lbs. Have been having to put her on a diet as the neighbors are quite free with handing out treats. They appreciate my dogs because there are lots of strangers up and down our alley, and theft and vandalism tend to be high, and the dogs always bark and let everyone know if anyone strange is around.

The new little one is called Little Man. He is a deerhead chihuahua, and has stolen all our hearts from the time we saw his photo on facebook. We fostered him while they looked for an owner. When no owner showed up, we could not bear to let him go! He has taken over the whole family, including the other 2 dogs! *LOL* I don't know his weight, but when they found him and brought him to us, his little ribs were sticking out enough to make you cry! They think he is about a year old. We have only had him since Memorial Day Weekend.

By the way, the blue ball in the first photo of Hunter and Libby Lu is actually a Horse Ball, and is Hunter's favorite toy.


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

My avatar is my furbaby, Lilly. She is an Australian Shepherd, Border Collie & Chow mix. We have a lot of fun with her and have taught her a few tricks. She helps clean-up by picking up shoes and socks.


----------



## crochettoday (Feb 18, 2013)

Mz Molly said:


> Pictures of fur-children
> How Many / What Breed
> How Old, etc.


My Avatar is my baby. My little pug, Sadie Rose. Although she was a puppy there, she is seven now and her little black mask is mostly grey. She is my best buddy and companion. I don't have the ability to post new pictures.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Vuksie said:


> Had to laugh....a whiny dog, LOL....named Joey, no less....Well, your boys and your Abby are a very lucky pack, considering what they've been through....and dealing with Blue who is blind makes you a saint~~~ it's not easy at times, I'm sure, but it sounds like they're loved beyond belief.
> 
> If I wind up getting another dog at some point in the future, I'll definitely go towards a shelter dog....I have even looked at getting a retired military dog, but I'm sure the demand for them is high, not to mention the requirements necessary. But for now, I am up to the limit in our city for dogs----if I had my way, I'd have 3 more!!


You know the bravest and non-whiny one is Blue, the blind one. He never complains, has a great appetite, just walks around and if his nose bumps into anything, he just backs up and starts again. I learn so much from him abt "keep on keeping on" in life.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

I think I can relate to your baby just keeping on with keeping going......my middle girl, Piper, is struggling with her hind end crippling up on her.....she has to take a few minutes to get herself up, and then walking....and when she wants to sit down, it, too, is a process......she sort of just "drops" when she's ready....but it's her "attitude" that is so great........she's so loving, happy, wags her tail when I talk to her....waits ever so patiently for me to pick her up and carry her up and down the two steps to go to do her "business" in the yard.....She is my symbol of being patient!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Lillysmom said:


> My avatar is my furbaby, Lilly. She is an Australian Shepherd, Border Collie & Chow mix. We have a lot of fun with her and have taught her a few tricks. She helps clean-up by picking up shoes and socks.


*laughs* One of my furbabys helps mess up, by getting socks and depositing a few in each room! *LOL* Her way of marking her territory I guess!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

We have 1 one German Shepherd who is now 6 years old named Brina. 

We have 8 Pekingese ages 8 thru 12 1/2 years. We don't breed any more but did for several years.


----------



## crochettoday (Feb 18, 2013)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> We have 1 one German Shepherd who is now 6 years old named Brina.
> 
> We have 8 Pekingese ages 8 thru 12 1/2 years. We don't breed any more but did for several years.


What a beautiful German Shepherd.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Brina is beautiful! I have always admired GS's and thought I wanted one; I don't think I would be a good enough "alpha" to have one, but I still really like them.

Had a Peke yrs ago and that was the smartest dog I have ever had; I named her toys and would put them in a basket. Then I would say, "Go get Harry Hedgehog, or Elfie or Wally" and she would dig until she found it and bring it to me and we would play.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

kittyknit said:


> Brina is beautiful! I have always admired GS's and thought I wanted one; I don't think I would be a good enough "alpha" to have one, but I still really like them.
> 
> Had a Peke yrs ago and that was the smartest dog I have ever had; I named her toys and would put them in a basket. Then I would say, "Go get Harry Hedgehog, or Elfie or Wally" and she would dig until she found it and bring it to me and we would play.


Thank you for your kind compliment. GS's are truly a noble breed. They are very intelligent and will let you know they have a mind of their own that is for sure. But, they are still wonderful to live with. Our Brina reminds me of the Old GS which we prefer. We brought her home when she was just 7 weeks old. She came from a litter of 11 puppies. The reason we chose her was we felt she was feminine looking and she moved so beautifully. GS glide if constructed correctly. I'll add a photo of her when she was a baby.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for your compliment about our GS.


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

Dowager said:


> *laughs* One of my furbabys helps mess up, by getting socks and depositing a few in each room! *LOL* Her way of marking her territory I guess!


Lilly used to pick-up shoes and chew them when she was a puppy. The only way to stop her was to offer her a dog biscuit. I realized I could make this useful and made her take shoes to the closet. She also gets her dish when she wants to eat and brings her leash to me when it's time for her walk.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Thank you for your kind compliment. GS's are truly a noble breed. They are very intelligent and will let you know they have a mind of their own that is for sure. But, they are still wonderful to live with. Our Brina reminds me of the Old GS which we prefer. We brought her home when she was just 7 weeks old. She came from a litter of 11 puppies. The reason we chose her was we felt she was feminine looking and she moved so beautifully. GS glide if constructed correctly. I'll add a photo of her when she was a baby.


You said the "old GS" Do they look different?


----------



## Shirley1 (Jul 14, 2011)

shewolf389 said:


> Here is our girl, K.T. Kaylyn, 6 year old wolf/malamute cross. She is a very loving girl with a great sense of humor. Never a dull moment with her.


She is a cracker.


----------



## Shirley1 (Jul 14, 2011)

I just love all the pictures of our fur kids.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

kittyknit said:


> You said the "old GS" Do they look different?


The GS's in the show ring today are very different looking in my opinion. I personally like the true" German" GS's.
They are massive in bone and breathtaking to see. 
Being a female Brina is an average size for a GS. 
Brina looks like Rin Tin Tin if you remember him from many years ago. 
It is my understanding that the gene pool for Rin Tin Tin is 
under lock & Key . The breeder's who inherited this gene pool only sell spayed or neutered GS to the public. I would love to visit this kennel someday. 
Her coloring and her bone is more to my liking.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> *Pictures of fur-children
> How Many / What Breed
> How Old, etc.*


We have two Golden-doodles (a cross hybrid of Golden Retriever and Standard Poodle). Abby will be 6 at the end of July and Rufus was 4 on June 17th. They are half-brother and sister, as they have the same Mother, but different Fathers.
I'll have to put in a better picture of Abby and Rufus. All the good pics are on our other computer!!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I just love to look and re-look and look some more at all the beautiful pictures of our fur-babies.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Oakley, your dogs are beautiful....
My little Joey is actually a Schnoodle...Miniature Schnauzer/miniature poodle...he's a hoot.
Blue is purebred silver miniature poodle. Right after they had a summer haircut...it has grown out some now...


----------



## Suula (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi there, these are Raisin (black show type cocker spaniel) and Ruben, mutt with parents boxer and collie. Ruben is such a patient dog, we got him from the nearest rescue centre to us (Dog's Trust) and Raisin we got as a puppy from the breeder. He is now just over a year old and Ruben is 2 and a half.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Suula" Looks like Best Friend's to me. Love the Name "Raisin". beautiful dog's.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Oakley: All your Fur Babies are precious. Looks like mamma is very dominant with your half brother/sister goldendoodles.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

They are beautiful and look like they are the best of friends! Thank you for sharing... :thumbup:


----------



## Suula (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone, they are great friends and bring a lot of joy and fun to our lives.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Everyone: Here is a picture of my two Shih Tzu's and their friend Rosie who is a Bichon Frise. This was taken a couple of years ago while visiting at Rosie's home. The black and white Shih Tzu is Bear who is now 13 yrs. old and the brown/red and white one is Rusty who is 16 yrs old. Rusty had just gotten his Canadian championship the day we bought him and now has his ROM. The breeders liked to use him as he had so much red in his coat. Right now he is not in good health. Has had an open tumor on his hinder end which weeps all the time. I have to keep a small baby diaper on him. He is also deaf and almost blind. We know his time is limited but as he still does his bathroom jobbies and eats most of his meals we are holding back the decision. They are wearing their snowsuits and boots in the picture because their hair has never been cut (only trimmed) and in the winter they would be full of snowballs without the suits and boots. They even wear them in the rainy weather because it helps to keeps them dry and it is easier to rinse out 8 muddy boots than it is washing 8 muddy paws on jitterbugging dogs. They have both been very loving dogs and were so so good when my hubby had his stroke/brain bleed/brain operation last year. A wonderful friend took them under her wing and I know they were well treated and spoiled. I do think tho that Bear has some anxiety problems as my hubby says when ever I go somewhere and leave them with him, Bear will woof every so often and always lays where he can see the door. I could write a book about our experiences but will wait and do another chapter another day.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Moosie,
Thank you for posting your fur babies pics. I love it! They are so cute. We adopt seniors and they sometimes are a challenge, but you will know when the time comes to set them free and see them another time. 
I know how you feel abt writing a book abt their escapades! All the dogs we have had each have their idiosyncrasies and each is a dear to us.
Keep us updated on your dynamic duo! And their friend Rosie...lol :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Moosie, your fur babies are so cute! Love their outfits.

I truly understand about doing what is best for our Fur babies when the time comes. It is never an easy decision.

I ask myself: Do they still have quality of life or are they suffering ? I try and do what is best for them, not myself.

Regards
Cheryl


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I want one, heck I want all three. Give smoochies from Mz Molly and dolly. love and hugs and puppy kisses


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Moosie, your fur babies are so cute! Love their outfits.
> 
> I truly understand about doing what is best for our Fur babies when the time comes. It is never an easy decision.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cheryl. That is how I am looking at it. I will not let him suffer or be in pain just to make it easier for me.


----------

